#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Fitting out your Thailand condo

## dirtydog

Time to renovate your old Thailand condo or just get it finished then this is the thread you want, these 2 condos are in Pattaya and luckily in the same building next door to each other, otherwise the neighbours would be real pissed off to find we have knocked through their wall.

So to start we got 2 shells, no bathrooms, a few electric wires that barely meet the grade, but they do have an earth cable, a couple of balconies, one of which is a bit badly tiled slope wise but can be lived with, so we have 2 shells with pipe works for 2 bathrooms and 2 kitchens, as its being knocked through we don't need all those pipes so they are a bit of a problem job  :Sad: 

First on the knocking through of the 2 units, you got to cut the walls with the old angle grinder to weaken them up a bit, this if I remember correctly will be a 3.4 meter entry to the bedroom and bathroom area.



After cutting the walls you got to knock the poxy thing down, this is actually pretty easy, but you don't want big chunks of concrete and bricks and that slamming down onto the floor.



Leave all the rubble on the floor till you have all the big bits of concrete down, this also helps to protect the floor a bit from structural damage, ie you get an over eager idiot decides he can whack down that 400kilo piece at 3 meters high in one go its impact distributes a lot better on top of a pils of rubble than on a nice floor that aint got much flex in it.



Your gonna end up with a lot of rubble, ie pick up loads of it, now this is where it becomes difficult to make a price on a condo job, all this rubble now has to be bagged up, this rubble then has to be taken to the lift, it then has to be taken downstairs, loaded into a pick up and dumped somewhere, I reckon we got 100 bags of rubble out of this little knock thru, thats a lot of time in lifts your staff are going to be spending, also you are generally only allowed to use one lift in most condo units so your staff are enjoying their day whilst waiting for lifts, luckily I have calmed down a bit in my older years and don't make the gits carry it all down the stairs  :Smile: 



So we got to carry on making a mess, get all the shitty messy work done first, water pipes that are not going to be used need to be hidden and capped off, yep start smashing out more bits of wall, this you really have to be carefull with in older condos, ie the walls are only 10cms thick and you need to smash out 8 to 9 cms, they got nice expensive wall paper on the otherside your going to be paying for a major redecoration job, nowadays most use superblock so you got about 15cms to play with so it isn't too scary.

These are ready to take out the extras and cap for good.



Get those electric runs in, nowadays in Pattaya at least your electric runs have to be in conduit, also I think they are reasonably a bit serious now about having an earth on your breaker box, so we are going way hi tech in Thailand now, although I know the guy who does the checks for new buildings and he hasn't checked anything I have done in the last 5 years, anyway earths are a good thing, who wants to read about a customer dieing in their shower.



Now chisel out a load of brick and mortar and your away, electric cables coming this week in lovely gray conduit, hmmm, "gray"? Yeah seems they got away with gray at this condo, normally yellow would be more acceptable here in Thailand, not that it makes much difference I suppose, gray is a bit thinner and cheaper than the yellow and is generally used for air con water pipes.

----------


## dirtydog

Now superblock is the in thing in Thailand, the prices have come down so it can compete as a building material that is commonly used, in tourists areas like Pattaya, Phuket and Bangkok where labour prices are expensive superblock works out to nearly the same as the Thai red bricks, the ones we are using here are 20 by 60cms, nice and square and easy to work with, just use a wood saw to cut them and the cement glue, hmmm well thats how it translates to bond them together.

This area will be the bathroom and a walk in closet.



Still have the problems of going to high in one day though, the cement glue is obviously cement based and doesn't set off that much quicker than the normal stuff.



See those super blocks cut above the door way? pretty damn good huh, try that with red brick, anyway, got to chuck a concrete beam on top of that.

----------


## terry57

Top idea there DD.

How much you pay for those gaffers if you don't mind me asking.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phunphin

Good idea, i have plans to buy a cheap ( @100,000b) apartment in bkk and  retro fit it into a modern studio apartment, budget luxury for the well heeled backpacker!!.

----------


## Phil Conners

DD: Interesting post! Why did you put bricks in front of the door, couldn't you just brick it up?

Phunpin: Where in BKK will you get anything but a doghouse for 100K baht?

----------


## dirtydog

Most condos do not allow you to change anything that shows in communal areas, this condo all they will allow is upto a 10cm trim round the door frame, they will also allow you to change your front door but it has to be the same style as it is at the moment, ie an 8 panel door I believe.

----------


## dirtydog

So how are things coming along with this Pattaya Condo? 

Well the concrete and rebar beam is in and the block work has been taken up to near the top.

In there is a walk in closet, shelf space and the bathroom, or will be pretty soon.






The rubble is building up at a rapid pace and we really got to consider getting rid of it real soon, yep, it all has to be carted to the lift, taken downstairs, and then chucked in a pick up truck and dumped somewhere  :Sad:

----------


## Gerbil

I'd just lob it out the window.  :bunny3:

----------


## dirtydog

The condo actually charges 200baht perday extra if you have staff working there, they won't take your rubbish away though, hmmmmmm.

Anyway got those pipes cut down and sealed off, thats a right poxy job to do, you got to be so carefull you don't damage the neighbours wall cos for some reason they tend to complain about that  :Smile: 



Electrics going in for the extra power outlets, never can have too many of them and nows the time to get the dirty work done.



Straighten out all those edges ready for rendering off.



Bit of cement in the knock through to get our straight edge.



The wall does have a slight curve in it or a bow, not a lot can be done about that and you have to hide it as best as possible.



Getting there.



All done and ready for some plaster board.

----------


## dirtydog

So lets start rendering off those bare brick walls.



a picture of the render just after the wall has been covered, need to let it harden a bit before trying to get it relatively smooth.

----------


## dirtydog

Some of the waste pipes that are already in are not going to be used, these need to be capped off, trouble is there is not going to be enough floor height, ie they will end up as high as the tile and blue pipe sticking out of a nice cream tiled floor won't look too nice, so we got to modify the pipe fittings a bit, mess this up and you loose the 20k baht deposit that is deposited with condo, plus they will also charge you for repairing it  :Sad:  so this bit you really got to be carefull who you get to do it, somchai the drunken motorbike taxi driver down the road would not be a good choice for this little job even if he says he can do it  :Smile: 



A picture showing the height we have left with the cap by the door.

----------


## Texpat

> anyway earths are a good thing


Had a change of heart, did you? Good to see you've come around.  :Smile:

----------


## gos

looking forward to seeing this completed I am thinking I might do this buy a couple of condos and knock into one good sized pad
keep up the good work DD

----------


## dirtydog

Well after slight modification of the cap and pipe we end up with this.



Next fun job is raising the floor height, so first we have to find the true level, the floor variation is upto 8 cms, ie loads of dips and rises  :Sad:  don't forget this sand and cement all has to taken to the lift and then brought up to the condo so it is pretty hard work, the mounds are for us to have a height to work to for the pouring.

----------


## Dalton

Made enough for a new set of tires yet... :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

A new set would be 17,500baht, luckily I only need 2, so to your question, no to a new set, but nearly there for 2  :Smile:  really isn't that much profit in building so to make money properly you need about 50 guys working for you.

----------


## Dalton

> really isn't that much profit in building so to make money properly you need about 50 guys working for you.


That will bring on some side-effects and extra cost....Like Valium and high blood-pressure medication... :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^Yes quite, thats why I don't like the idea of working for a living.

Anyway seems they left a load of cement slurry in the other room, the thing is do you leave it there or chip it? I got to admit you can probably get away with leaving it there but it just isn't right, if the tiles do stick ok they will still sound like that haven't when you tap them.



So it's chip all the old crappy concrete out.



And start raising the floor level, this room took about 100 bags of cement and sand in all, every single one of those bags had to be brought up from the ground floor and wheeled to the unit, still got to do the back bit though, the other room took several hundred  :Sad:  .

----------


## dirtydog

Time to start tiling this condo I suppose, now in the middle there is going to be a fancy design, normally we would just buy one from the shop, they are generally made out of granite and or marble, but this one we have had to make using reconstituted granite tiles, yep the nice shiney black ones, probably stick it in there tomorrow as this picture is a few days old already.

----------


## dirtydog

Time to sort out those nasty edges on the black granite for the center piece of the room.



Useing different grades of abrasive wheels on the angle grinder.



12 more pieces to go  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Can't forget to grout between the tiles, we usually use the same or a similar color grout to the tiles, this helps hide any size differences in the tiles, these tiles are exceptionally good though.

----------


## dirtydog

Time to do the fancy tile work, you can buy these ready made for a few thousand baht or get your builder to make your own, they are a bit of a pain as normal cutting is generally used for sides of rooms and is hidden, these are stuck in the middle of the floor so you got to sort out the edges which is a lot of work.

----------


## daveboy

Nice work DD.

----------


## dirtydog

This sort of stuff is real labour intensive and I doubt if it is done much in first world countries as the cost would be prohibitive, here we are sticking in a 8cm black granite border round the edges, we wanted to keep the tiles full size for the main area.



Sticking in the normal tiles into the display.



Another little granite inset.

----------


## dirtydog

Time to get the ceiling up, the top is obviously concrete and as ugly as fok, pipes and all stuff like that to hide, so first off is get the hangers up.



Yeah they dont look like much but they do the job and it is a lot cheaper using alloy than wood for ceilings.



This is a stepped ceiling, with that sort of thing you pay for the meter even if you only got a 10cm step as it involves a lot more work.



More c line going up.



Condos in Thailand these days don't want to burn farangs to death anymore, so they are fitting sprinkler systems and stuff like that, whether they work or not is another thing, but the thought is there, so the ceiling guys have to work to the sprinklers height.

----------


## dirtydog

And here we are with the finished granite tile design insert for the center of the floor.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Very nice. 

Can we see the ceiling yet?

----------


## dirtydog

Naaa, haven't run the cables yet, be another week at least  :Sad:

----------


## Tao

^ A week?  You ought to be pushing em harder  :Smile:

----------


## cimboc

Crikey! that looks full on well done DD

----------


## dirtydog

So now we got to stick some skirting board round the place, normally this would be wood, yep black granite skirting, fok that stuff is hard work to finish, you need to look at the picture carefully as there is also an black granite insert round the edge of the floor.



Whats these tiles doing in a bowl of water you may ask, these are the bathroom tiles for the wall, these are nice and soft and easy to cut, but also really pourous, so you got to damp them down before you stick them on the wall otherwise you don't get any working time with them.



With Thai tiles you don't get the little knobs on them for spacing, also here you can't buy the little crosses to use as spacers, so yep your down to doing it the old way but a new version, the old way would involve using matches to space the tiles, here the matches are all different sizes, so yep, get that pack of tooth picks out, we need erm.

----------


## jizzybloke

I like that granite skirting and border, looks nice.

I saw someone using string to get even spacing on wall tiles once, seemed to work well cos it looked nice when he'd finished.

----------


## dirtydog

We use a chalk line to mark off the lines after using a plastic hose with water in to get the levels, but normally in the UK the tiles have little lugs on that space them out, or you can buy tile spacers, the little crosses, they don't have them here yet  :Sad: 

The bathroom tiles should really have a dividing tile between the 2 different sorts of tile, jees, you seen the price of them these days? Used to be able to get a nice one for about 20baht, now they gone all gay and flowery and the only nice ones start at 120baht each, this is a big bathroom, so that idea was blown out.

----------


## dirtydog

hmmm, seems to have been a bit of a slowdown whilst I have been away, although the hot water pipe was extremely difficult, there is one water heater which will be hidden in the bathroom counter, this will feed the bathroom sink, the shower and the kitchen sink, anyway the tiles look quite nice and will be finished tomorrow.



The messy bit running along the floor in the middle of this picture will be a raised area to stop shower water going into the main bathroom area.

----------


## EmperorTud

Did you get the inspiration for the granite tile design from the Hellraiser movies?

----------


## dirtydog

Ahhh, it wasn't my design, the customer spent a few seconds with a scrap of paper and a pen, not quite a detailed plan but we got the idea of what he wanted  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

> hmmm, seems to have been a bit of a slowdown whilst I have been away


That's no surprise. I guess now all your workers buggered off to isaan for songkran?

----------


## Loombucket

Looking really good DD, some nice ideas here, keep it coming.

----------


## dirtydog

Got to admit I might stop working again after this one, I can't afford to but I really have had enough of dealing with Thai morons, the guys doing the bathroom counter are closed till the 21st, fok knows what is happening with the kitchen stuff as they are taking the full holiday for the whole of Thailand, I remember when they were poor and worked all the time, things are changing too much and the bstards have holidays and that, I really do need to work for a couple more years to sort stuff out, but i REALLY HATE WORKING  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Time to start fitting the toilet etc, actually today we are doing all the lighting and mains runs so we can get the ceiling people back in again next week, anyway here you can see the toilet fitted, this is just white cemented into place, no flange or any of that other rubbish that is used in Europe and America.



Here you can see the raised ridge to stop shower water going into the main bathroom area.

----------


## DrAndy

I had to put a ridge in one of my bathrooms, but afterwards

the floor was sloped towards the drain, but not enough, so the water spread across the bathroom. I just stuck a line of solid marble pieces aross, not very high but enough (about 1 cm)

looked fine and worked well

----------


## dirtydog

So lets see how things are progressing, the kitchen stuff is now ready to be brought to the condo and the final finishing touches applied, the cabinet maker garaunteed to be finished in 2 weeks but we all know that is impossible as the bstards were closed for Songkran week, not that their delay makes much difference but it would be nice if they were realistic about times for delivery and that, they need another week to finish while it is in the condo, this cost 110,000baht without electrical appliances, got to admit it don't look like 110k bahts worth of kitchen but will do when it is finished, nice red granite tops and all that  :Smile: 



The people doing the bathroom counter doors and frame are finally open again and they have finished so I got to pick that stuff up, these pictures are of the form work being done for the bathroom counter, this will also be classy red granite.



He has gone a bit over the top with the form work and tried making it into a work of art, really no reason to go that far apart from it being tidy work, but basically all it has to do is hold the concrete in place till it hardens off.

----------


## dirtydog

Amongst other things that are being done to day the bathroom counter has had its concrete pour, that should have been done yesterday but they got confused with the sink size  :Sad: 



Tomorrow afternoon the kitchen people will bring the counters and cupboards and start fitting them  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

We are now at the stage where we need the ceiling finished and the kitchen fitted, the kichen people want the ceiling guys to finish before they start which is a bit of a pain but they should finish by Wednesday.

This is where the kitchen will go.



And here are a lot of bits of the kitchen ready to be fitted.



The bathroom counter is setting off quite nicely, most of the front has been tiled now but not in this picture.

----------


## Spin

What about the value of this place when its finished? 

It looks like the bloke bought 2 empty units and is paying you to finish off. Is it possible to flip them when they are finished and make a profit, or is it possible to buy a finished unit for a similar price to what the units and fit-out cost?

----------


## dirtydog

I think it comes down to who is selling it for you, quite a few guys fit them out and sell them on, can't imagine they do it for a loss.

----------


## dirtydog

Time to chuck the sink in its hole.



Final pour of concrete on top and it is now ready for the granite man.

----------


## dirtydog

Finally got the ceiling people back in, wanted them to finish it over the weekend but something went wrong with that plan, should have all the plaster board up today and taped and jointed tomorrow.

----------


## Fabian

> 


I am always amazed about the high safety standards in Thailand.

----------


## Mid

teakdoor.com


arr , why don't the locals align the sinks with the front of the counter ? ,

like this your sure to get wet trousers  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Shouldn't be a problem, the owner isn't an Aussie and there is a toilet that can be used  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

should of known .............. :Smile: 

seriously though , is there an accepted practise ? the kitchen sink here is deadly . :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

The plasterboard is all up for the ceilings, next job is the taping and jointing, then finding all our electric cables  :Sad: 

You may notice in these pictures that the walls have turned a strange color, this is just a quick undercoat which was supposed to be a nice soft cream, for some reason the paint doesn't match the color chart and it is bright yellow, looks pretty awfull, still it is only a base coat so don't make much difference.



The kitchen guys are hard at work fitting the cabinets, they actually got quite a bit of work to do to finish these off.





Looking more like a kitchen now.

----------


## dirtydog

Well the kitchen is nearing completion, they got about 3 more days of carpentry work to do then it is the final stain and laquer.



Nice red granite counter tops.





Ceilings all taped and jointed.



Someone else's worker having a nap by the lift  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always amazed about the high safety standards in Thailand.


Whats the problem? At least one of them aren't wearing those dangerous flip flops  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

I did go back to look on the thread (not very well) but can't find if you said how big this place is, is it a studio type thing?

----------


## dirtydog

Well after a little holiday it is back to work, the ceilings are all nicely finished and painted so time to get the lights in, the vogue for the last few years has been halogen lights, also got some hidden uplighters in there for evenings of romance.



The lights going in, with these halogen lights you need a 12 volt transformer, there are 2 ways of doing this and one is really the wrong way but cheaper, you can use a wired transformer with the big coil in it, this saves a lot of money but really causes problems with dimmer switches and also if the transformer dies the whole section of lights don't work, or you can use electrical transformers, for this you need one for each light, this is the proper way to do it.



The kitchen we had a few quality control type problems, not sure what they were thinking but this has been sorted out now as kitchens are bloody expensive here.

----------


## Alex DeLarge

I wonder why nobody ever has a carpet?

Much better than tiles.

----------


## dirtydog

I bet you have a 3 piece carpet set in your bathroom don't you, the carpet cover over the toilet that you piss on when pissed, the carpet piece round the toilet that everybody pisses on as they sway about whilst having a piss, bet your bathroom smells real good  :Smile:

----------


## Sparky

Dont like those Thai made kitchens always look crap .

----------


## dirtydog

So what would you suggest sparky?

----------


## sabang

> I wonder why nobody ever has a carpet? Much better than tiles.


Maybe in the frozen north, but crap in the Tropics. They just become damp and infested with nasty wee insects- and invariably make the place small musty. I even prefer hotel rooms not to have carpets here.

Tiles and maybe a few floor mats is the best way to go, or wood.

Nice thread DD.

----------


## Sparky

> So what would you suggest sparky?


 
I did a couple of studios up 2yrs ago and used the Kitchen shop on the right side of the road fron Jomtien to Pattaya as you go down the hill , Siam Masjestic they do very good European Kitchens hardwood doors or laminate , Granite tops appliances the lot .

I looked at several in Jomtien some were really taking the pis on prices but this company are very reasonable and do a very good job . well pleased with the results .

----------


## dirtydog

As the job nears completion thank god, we start the final painting, here you can see the original disaster when the can of paint went wrong, this can was described as something along the lines of a soft lovely cream, as you can see bright horrid yellow may have been a better description.

The original first coat.



Now it doesn't look too bad and people want be shocked by the color anymore.

----------


## dirtydog

Time to fit the sliding door and put up the fake plaster board wall, this door is actually teak laminate or something, just over 5,000baht, the real teakdoors are 8,000baht, seems to have been a few price increases over the last couple of years.



This is the aluminum C Line frame work used for plaster board walls or dry lining as the Yanks call it, real nice and easy to work with, you can see the Q Con insulation blocks behind it on the original wall.



For the taping and jointing here in Thailand they use a cloth tape, got to admit I am not sure why as we used to use paper tapes in the UK even when I was there, I think this is something they probably used in the UK well before I was born.

----------


## dirtydog

Well time for the finishing touches and see what works and doesn't work, the kitchen granite looks nice, actually the red and black granite are the most expensive you can get in Thailand so if you like this stuff expect to pay a lot.



You can see we are testing out the lights, most of them work, need one new starter and one new tube, yep these shops don't garauntee the stuff they sell, notice the nice black curtains, looks pretty good.



Uplights and halogens, choice of either.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Saw stip lights made of LED's the other day.

Appeared to be stanard stip light fittings (tube) and just whack it in.

----------


## ThisOldHouse

^^How much for that expensive granite DD?
=TOH=

----------


## Loombucket

It's looking really nice now DD, though that kitchen is not quite to my taste. Granite top certainly beats the English style formica worktop, but at what cost?

----------


## dirtydog

Hmmm, red and black granite are around 5,000baht per meter length, the cheaper granites which I reckon are just as good about 1,500baht per meter length, that includes fitting and rounding or bevelling the edges of course.

So lets go back to the beginning and thinking of buying a condo, now when you first look at the rooms you have these lovely seaviews, that has to be the main selling point to my mind, a room is just a room, yeah you can make it look nice but with a condo you do expect a nice view, sadly things do go wrong, this condo is in central Pattaya where land is at a premium price, they aint going to be building bungalows on land with beach views here no more.

So lets have a look at the views, this looks pretty damn good don't it, it's a view of South Pattaya from one of the balconeys, quite a tempting purchase isn't it, of course everybody had the choice on which side of the condo they wanted to buy, sadly 50 percent of them made the wrong choice  :Sad: 



Here we are looking over the Northern side of Pattaya, whats that crane you may ask.



This will be the view from 99 percent of peoples condos from the Northern side  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Now have a look at this picture and tell me what is different about it.



Just looks like a matress don't it, but this beasty is 7 foot by 7 foot, yep the same size as the whore mongers that stay at Nana Plaza use, you can get a couple of girls on here and not be crowded out, these can be ordered from the index store in Pattaya on Sukhumvit road, they cost 25,000baht and take 7 days to be delivered, made by Seely so they are pretty good, but then you got to make a platform for your bed, so here we go.

----------


## dirtydog

We seem to have a bit of a missunderstanding on how strong the bed should be, I tried to explain to the staff that they got to reckon on 200 kilos bouncing around on the bed, (ie the owner and a couple of girls) and not 2 50 kilo Thais, I mentioned that it had to be real strong, hmmm, this beasty bed will take about 600 kilos of naked flesh bouncing around in it, a bit over the top I think, normally to support the baseboard is 3 pieces of wood, this has 5 plus under supports, wood is bloody expensive  :Sad:  got to try and keep this under 12,000baht  :Sad: 





The kitchen looks pretty good now albeit a bit dusty.



Lets talk about kitchen sinks, now Pattaya has a fine selection of kitchen sinks all made to different standards, this one was like about 1,500baht, ie the cheaper end of the scale, and, no, that didn't include the tap, trouble is with the cheaper ones when you put a cup on the draining board they bow under the weight, yep they are really thin  :Sad:  anyway a bit of 2 inch by 1 inch wood under that soon sorted it out.

----------


## dirtydog

This bed has gone way over the top, this bed could take the weight of several overweight American wrestlers having a wild orgy with a load of Thai girls  :Sad:

----------


## Gerbil

^ Sounds good to me. I'll have one please.  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> I'll have one please.


Why do you want an overweight American?

----------


## Khun Custard

So what the recommendation for the best quality / location - view / price 100sq.m. condo for sale  Pattaya  - Sth Jomtien at the moment?
I'm in the market!

----------


## dirtydog

^I have to admit I really have no idea, I don't follow the property market for condos.

So lets have a look at a really big bed, we are just waiting for the guy to do the covering for it.

----------


## jizzybloke

That is not a bed, it's a giant drunken toe stubber!

----------


## dirtydog

1cm of foam and a plastic covering to be put on yet, so the toe stubbing wont hurt so much  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Looks nice DD.

Had the issarn brothers in to do the design have we?

----------


## dirtydog

I generally try to avoid employing issarn people.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I generally try to avoid employing issarn people.


I know what you mean!

Piss in the shitter even before it is hooked up to the plumbing and spill all their stinky food all over the floors. Flies everywhere all over your appartment and after they have had their lunch.

Normally will adopt one of the soi dogs during the project and then they fcul off and leave the dog behind.

Been there DD. Been there!  :Sad: 

Hang on. Thats Thai construction workers in general.

----------


## dirtydog

Well the bed was actually finished a couple of days ago but only just got time to upload the pictures, here is the guy sticking the covering on.



Making sure it is all nice and neat.



Here we go, one complete large size shagging platform  :Smile: 



And the final fancy bits on the ceiling, thats teakwood stained black.

----------


## Spin

Is your customer colour blind?, the kitchen looks terrible there is no contrast in the colours selected and the black curtains and teak trimming are a bit cheesy, no?

----------


## Loombucket

> Is your customer colour blind?, the kitchen looks terrible there is no contrast in the colours selected and the black curtains and teak trimming are a bit cheesy, no?


I'm with you there Spin but each to his own. The customer probably has a place elsewhere with white wood and flock wallpaper.

----------


## dirtydog

> the kitchen looks terrible there is no contrast in the colours selected and the black curtains and teak trimming are a bit cheesy, no?


Why does the kitchen need contrasting colors? The curtains actually look really good, when he first mentioned black curtains I have to admit I thought it would look crap, but it does look really nice.

----------


## Spin

^ It doesnt have to be contrasting but to have marble wood and tiles all the same colour looks a bit shite to me. I would'nt do a kitchen in that scheme because you might put off buyers if you ever came to sell. Thats the thing when a customer chooses his own colour scheme, most of the time he'll do it out like some kind of 80's Ritzys disco in Southend or something :Smile:

----------


## Spin

Heres the kind of thing I mean, the wood the worktops and the backsplashes are all different colour but work well together.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Heres the kind of thing I mean, the wood the worktops and the backsplashes are all different colour but work well together.


As Khun Loom said, "to each their own".  Personally, I don't care for glass in my kitchen cabinets as in post above pic...  

Although I really like the stain colors of the cabinets you put in Khun DD, the counter top has a little too much red in it for me.  I would have preferred black being the dominent color in the counter top.  But, "to each their own".

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> And the final fancy bits on the ceiling, thats teakwood stained black.


'Cornice', or 'coving' are the words you could be looking for.  :Wink:

----------


## Travelmate

Nice bed. How much was the total for the bed. Mattress inclusive?

----------


## Fabian

> Heres the kind of thing I mean, the wood the worktops and the backsplashes are all different colour but work well together.


Sorry, but that combination of colour just looks wrong.
Though you have to like it and if you do, good for you.

----------


## dirtydog

> Nice bed. How much was the total for the bed. Mattress inclusive?


The mattress is a Sealy mattress so they are expensive, it cost 25,000baht for that with a few free pillows thrown in, the bed frame etc could have been made for 12,000baht. Don't forget this is a 7 foot by 7 foot mattress so it's all special order stuff.

----------


## dirtydog

> 'Cornice', or 'coving' are the words you could be looking for.


I keep telling them that it is coving, they are all Americans though and use some other words, ie we use the word plaster board, Americans say Dry Wall for partition walls.

----------


## flash

Yanks would sometimes call it crown moulding

----------


## ThisOldHouse

^^ You beat me to it Flash... You're all right.  We Americans would call the strip you put up where the wall and ceiling meet "crown molding."  Here's an example of a Crown with Dentil Strip I did in my American kitchen remodel:



A decorative "cornice" is usually applied above doors or windows and sticks out from the wall surface.

Cove is generally a strip of wood or other material with a concave face used in wordworking.  A baseboard (where wall and floor meet) is an example of cove molding.

=TOH=

----------


## dirtydog

> A baseboard (where wall and floor meet) is an example of cove molding.


Thats bloody skirting board, jees, can't you lot learn English  :Smile:

----------


## ThisOldHouse

^ different strokes... different folks!  Regardless... IMHO the black "trim" adds a nice touch in that condo.

=TOH=

----------


## johpam

DD is that appartment finished? I would love to see the finished product. 
Cheers 
john

----------


## dirtydog

Yeah it's finished, don't think he does tours of his condo though  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

I must say I thought it looked good in the end. Perhaps a bit cultish satanic. Bizarre rituals at midnight, sacrifices and stuff. But that might just be me.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^Yeah, he is American  :Smile:

----------


## klongmaster

Good thread DD..I like these threads that go on for ages...progress stage by stage...

One thing though...how does he make the bed...I mean there's nowhere to tuck the sheets in  or do you have to lift the 7x7 out of the hole each time you change the sheets?..

----------


## jandajoy

Say no more.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> ^Yeah, he is American


What I said above ^

----------


## Norton

> I keep telling them that it is coving, they are all Americans though and use some other words, ie we use the word plaster board, Americans say Dry Wall for partition walls.





> Thats bloody skirting board, jees, can't you lot learn English


Again, proves the adage "the customer is always right". :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> how does he make the bed


There is enough room to get your hand down the sides, anyway, this is Thailand and most people have maids, so not really a problem for him  :Smile: 
Also you need to get the bed linen specially made as they charge like a wounded bull elephant for the 7 foot stuff  :Sad:

----------

